# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Strahlenproktitis, Z.n Prostatalogenbestrahlung, Hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie (HBO)

## Uli49D

Im folgenden eine Darstellung aus meiner Sicht. 
2015 ProstataOP und Prostatalogenbestrahlung IMRT Ingesamt 70 Gy (!). Nach relativ  beschwerdefreiem Intervall dann Mitte 2018 Feststellung einer Strahlenproktitis. 
In diesem Forum las ich damals von der Hyperbaren Sauerstofftherapie (HBO) als  Heilungsmöglichkeit. Leider erwies sich die dahingehende (wenn auch durchaus  sachliche) Verhandlung mit der Krankenkasse bislang nur als Zeitverlust  mit unbestimmten Ergebnis. 
Nach halbjährigem Abwarten/Beobachtung keine  Besserung des Krankheitsbildes! (Noch dazu mit langfristig eher düsteren  Aussichten). Daher habe ich mich für den Start der HBO (Selbstzahler) entschlossen. 
Positiv: Die HBO ist eine "nichtinvasive  Therapie".
Erfreulich: Bereits nach drei Wochen "HBO" Zustand subjektiv (!)  eindeutig positiv (Wegfall von Blutauflagerungen am Stuhl, Wegfall von  zeitweise auffälligen Bauchschmerzen im Unterbauch). 
Inwieweit eine  Konsilidierung/Remission erreichbar ist, wird sich zeigen. 
Der Behandlungsplan (insgesamt 40 "Tauchgänge" in der Druckkammer)  orientiert sich an den Richtlinien der Gesellschaft für Tauch- und  Überdruckmedizin (GTÜM) und den Empfehlungen der Undersea und Hyperbaric  Medical Society (UHMS): 2,4 bar Maximaldruck, Gesamtzeit 125 min,  Gesamtsauerstoffzeit (Maske) bei Maximaldruck 90 min. Dies als  Hintergrundinformation. Weiteres dann demnächst.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Uli,

auch ich schlag mich schon während und nach meiner IMRT im Sommer letzten Jahres mit Rektumblutungen herum.
Den Durchfall während der RT bekam ich mit Flohsamenschalen in den Griff.
Vor 2 Monaten hatte ich beim Gastroenterologen einen Hämorrideneingriff, wobei keine Strahlenproktitis festgestellt wurde.
Zur Zeit nehme ich Zäpfchen bzw. Salben: DoloProsterine und Mucokehl.
In der Apotheke sagte man mir, dass es ein verschreibungspflichtiges Zäpfchen mit Cortison gibt.

Welche Salben oder Zäpfchen hast Du genommen?
Wo wird die HBO angeboten und wie hoch sind die Kosten?

Ich wünsche Dir vollen Erfolg mit Deiner Behandlung.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zu den Kosten (130  je Anwendung) und der Erstattungssituation habe ich folgende Informationen der Uniklinik Düsseldorf gefunden:

https://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de...eckung-der-hbo



Hier sind Informationen des VDD zur Behandlung von Bestrahlungsspätfolgen:

https://www.vdd-hbo.de/bestrahlungsspaetfolgen/

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Guenter77

Anlässlich einer Darmspiegelung wurde bei mir die Strahlenproktitis bestätigt. Der Arzt bot mir zur Behandlung dieser Proktitis (ca. 10 cm Ausbreitung) eine Koagulationstherapie mittels einer APC-Sonde vor. Nun meine Frage: 
Hat jemand von Euch schon diese Behandlung bei einer Strahlenproktitis gehabt und wenn ja, welche Erfahrung habt Ihr mit dieser Behandlung gemacht ?

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Günter,
Mein fortgeschrittenes PCa (4+5) wurde 2007 mit 73,8 Gy 3D-konformal bestrahlt. Samenblasen und Sicherheitssaum eingeschlossen. Ein Jahr nach der Therapie trat eine Makrohämaturie in der Blase auf, im Bereich der mitbestrahlten Samenblasen. Nach einer Blasenspiegelung, die den Schaden optisch sichtbar machte, entschied sich mein Urologe, der auch chirurgisch tätig ist, für eine Koagulation der entsprechenden Passagen. Unmittelbar danach stand die Blutung . . . bis heute. Die koagulierten Bereiche sind natürlich nicht mehr so dehnungsfähig wie normal, so dass die Blase insgesamt (gefühlt) etwas weniger Inhalt verträgt als vorher. Aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben. In wieweit dieses Verfahren auch im Bereich des bestrahlten Darms erfolgreich sein kann, müsste eigentlich dein Arzt wissen.

Beste Wünsche aus Berlin
Knut

----------


## Uli49D

Ergänzung zur HBO
In meinem Betrag zu HBO-Therapie wollte ich diese als insbesondere als "nichtivasive Behandlungsalternative" nach Strahlentherapie hervorheben. 
Dazu vgl. dazu im Ärzteblatt 2016 https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/17...statakarzinoms
..." für schwere Nebenwirkungen steht mit der hyperbaren Sauerstofftherapie eine in einer randomisierten Studie geprüfte Therapieoption zur Verfügung..."
In diesem Zusammenhang sollte man sich den persöhnlichen Betrahlungsplan der Prostatalogenbestrahlung und die darin benannten medianen Werte für die benachbarten Organe ansehen. Sieht in meinem Fall bei 70 Gy im Kernbereich drumrum nicht gerade rosig aus. Falls also wie in meinem Fall im ungünstigsten Bereich des Darms eine akute Proktitis begonnen hat wären die benachbarten (z.B. Darm)Bereiche quasi die nächsten....  Da das Behandlungskonzept der HBO auf eine Wiederherstellung aller von der Bestrahlung geschädigten Blutkapillaren ziehlt ist das  in jedem Falle ein guter Investition für die Zukunft. 
Das war dann auch mein Entschluß zum sofortigen Beginn der HBO Therapie als Selbstzahler.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Benedigt

Hallo Lothar,
ich bin auch Betroffener ,nach meiner Bestrahlung 2011, 73gy habe ich seit ca.3 Jahren peranale Blutungen dadurch Hb Abfall der nur durch ständige
Bluttransfusionen (ca.2Stck./Monat) .Der Hb wird bei mir zwischen 10-11 gehalten(ich habe zu allem Elend noch COPD GOLD 4)
Deine Frage bez.Cortison: Ich habe ca.3 Wochen *Budenofalk uno 9mg* genommen.(1-0-0)Der Wirkstoff ist* BUDENSNIT*.
Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Apotheke werde ich ab Mo.d 13.05.Zäpchen mit 3 mg Budenosit versuchen,die Zäpchen werden in der hergestellt.
Der Wirkstoff ist nicht mehr als Zäpfchen verfügbar.
Der Hintergrund dieser Aktion :  Cortison möglichst niedrig zu halten.
Zur Zeit nehme ich Engmaschig Budenofalk 3 mg 3-0-0
Ich nehme engmaschig Stuhlproben für Hemoccult-Test,das Ergebnis werde ich am Freitag d.17.05.2019 haben.
Gruß
Benedigt aus Ludwigshafen

----------


## flüstermann

Mich hat es 1,5 Jahre nach Bestrahlungsende auch erwischt, mittels APC (Argon-Plasma-Coagulation) behandelt (2 Sitzungen mit a 12 und 6 "Schweißstellen"), aber seither Ruhe.
Auch eine später erfolgte Koloskie zeigte keine weiteren Schäden.

Zur Vorbeugung nehme ich Movicol u. a. auch wegen meiner Bauchfell-Dialyse um den Stuhlgeng weich zu halten.


lg

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Benedigt,
Dich hats ja schwer erwischt.
Wie war Dein Befund beim Gastroenterologen?
Bei mir wurden keine Bestrahlungsschäden diagnostiziert, jedoch eine Hämorride entfernt.
4 Wochen später deutliche Spuren von roten Blut im Stuhl.
Da ich schon zwei Darm-OPs hinter mir habe (Darmfissur, Hämorrhoiden) kannte ich das postoperative Blutungsproblem.
Peinliche Sauberkeit (kein Klopapier, keine Seife) kalte Analwaschungen, Mullkompresse, Wundsalbe (Panthenol, Zinksalbe, Hametum)
Es wird allmählich besser. Vielleicht nehme ich später noch eine Cortisonsalbe gegen die Wundentzündung.
Ich werde weiter berichten.

Liebe Grüße und Heilung

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo,
nachstehender Link enthält Informationen zur Wundpflege und -behandlung im Analbereich.

https://www.vivantes.de/fileadmin/Kl...perationen.pdf

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Benedigt

Hallo Lothar,
zur Info.bez. Gastro :Ich wurde seit Anfang der peranalen Blutungen im UKMannheim 6 X APC koaguliert +2 X mit 6%iger Formalinlösung
1  X Versuch das Ulcus im Enddarmbereich mit Schlinge zu behandeln.
Das deprimierende Ergebnis :Weiter peranale Blutungen!!!
Zur Zeit versuche ich Budenofalk (Wirkst.: BUDESONID)3X 3mg 3-0-0.
Auswertung Haemoccult-test am 13.05. vom HA --*-in ca.30% der Stuhlproben*(Proben engmaschig seit 01.05.-13.05.)
Werde noch einen Versuch mit Budesonit als Zäpfchen 3mg Wirkstoff machen.
Ich erwarte eigentlich keine Korrektur,aber die Hoffnung usw._____
Morgen am 15.05.habe ich bei meinem Lugenarzt eine Termin,ich werde erfragen ob für mich(24 h Sauerstoffpflichtig)eine HBO Behandlung möglich ist?
Meine Onkologin ist mit dem Thema Strahlenproktitis überfordert,sie begnügt sich damit den HB zwischen 10-11 mg /l zu halten.
Viele Grüße aus Ludwigshafen
Benedigt

PS : Um den Mi.sinnvoll zu gestalten bekomme am Vormittag eine Blutkonserve *,und der Tag ist gerettet!!!* 
in Frage kommt.

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo

hier für Interessenten eine Info zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der HBO
https://hbo-aachen.de/hbo-therapie/nebenwirkungen/

Aus eigener Erfahrung: 
Das Atemsystem plus Kreislauf sollte belastbar sein (wenn man ein bisschen Sport macht, ist das eigentlich gegeben)
Problem: Schon ein leichter Infekt ("Husten") - erst recht mit daraus resultierender Ohrentzündung, Stirnhöhlenentzündung usw. usw. ist eine absolute Gegenanzeige.
Wenn dann alles wieder o.k. ist - plus Sicherheitszeit - (Abklärung vorab beim Facharzt, z.B. HNO), kann man die ausstehenden Behandlungen lt. Behandlungsplan  problemlos  weiterführen.  
Das endgültige o.k. liegt natürlich beim Mediziner des Druckkammerbetreibers.
Mit freundlichem Gruss
Ulli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo,
Ergänzung inbezug auf Proktitis vs. HBO

-          Inbezug auf strahleninduzierte Proktitis und Behandlungsmöglichkeit durch HBO möchte ich auf diese Arbeit aufmerksam machen

  „Behandlung radiogener  Spätfolgen durch HBO ( Hyperbare Oxygenierung ). Eine Beobachtungsstudie bei 80 Patienten“
https://docserv.uni-duesseldorf.de/s...e-2659/659.pdf

-          Zur eigenen Einordnung  als PK- Patient (vor der Entscheidung für Bestrahlung oder eben danach)  ist es interessant, in der Arbeit  „Spätfolgen nach Radiologischer Behandlung“ nachzulesen. U.a.  ist auch eine Übersicht über das im Fachbereich gebräuchliche „Staging“ nachzulesen)

  „Aktuarische intestinale und urologische Grad II/III-Spättoxizität nach definitiver, konformaler Bestrahlung von Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom“
https://mediatum.ub.tum.de/doc/673885/673885.pdf

  Mit freundlichem Gruß
  Uli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo an alle Interessierten
hier eine aktuelle Info einen Monat nach abgeschlossenen HBO- Behandlung d.h. 40 Sitzungen per HBO-Druckkammer- (zunächst erstmal als "Selbstzahler").
Das Befinden ist gut- auffällige Schmerzen im Bauchbereich sind verschwunden(!). 
Blut am Stuhl aktuell äußerst selten(bzw. optisch nicht auffällig). 
Nach Information der behandelnden HBO- Ärzte ist eine Kontrolle d.h. Nachsorge in einer Proktologischen Praxis erst nach mehr als 6 Wochen nach Abschluß der HBO sinnvoll. 
Summa summarum subjektiv: Bin derzeit sehr zufrieden... 
Unabhängig davon bleibt die weitere PCA-Routinekontrolle beim Urologen bestehen (Staging war pTb3, Gleason 9). 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo,
hier für Interessenten 
eine weitere recht aktuelle HBO- Literaturstelle
*http://www.swissoxygen.ch/pages/hyperbaric_medicine/radiation_proctitis.html*in der weitere Informationen (rundum HBO als  "abstract") abrufbar sind.
Ansonsten (nach o.g. beschriebener HBO): Subjektiv erfreulicherweise z.Zt. unverändert positiv!
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo,
hier für Interessierte

etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach Abschluß der oben beschriebenen HBO d.h. jetzt im Februar 2020 ist der Zustand weiterhin subjektiv unverändert positiv. 
Die 2015 erfolgte adjuvandte Bestrahlung der Prostataloge mit 70 Gy war aufgrund Gleason 9 und pTb3 verordnet worden. War für die PCA Therapie sicher das Mittel der Wahl, führte jedoch mittelfristig Juli 2018 zur Proktitis. 

Gerade bin ich auf eine interessante Zusammenfassung aufmerksam geworden: 
"Spätfolgen der Strahlentherapie: Symptome, Supportivmaßnahmen, Vermeidungsstrategien"  (SZO 2014, 4 10-16). 
Im Abschnitt "Management von Fibrose und Nekrose" wird u.a. auch die Therapie mit Hyperbaren Sauerstoff genannt. (Also: Wenigststens das richtig gemacht...)

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo,
hier für Interessierte. 
Status: OP 2015, pTb3, Gleason 9. 
HBO-Behandlung der Proktitis: April bis Juni 2019. 
Stand  Ende November 2020: Die Proktitis ist offensichtlich nicht völlig weg-  zeigt sich gelegtlich kurzzeitig, unregelmäßig, etwa alle drei Monate  und sehr mild (man merkt dann 1 Stunde zuvor schon, das da etwas kommt).  Ansonsten monatelang gar keine Schmerzen im Bauchbereich. 
Belastung durch Sport, auch stärkere Belastung, egal ob Sport oder Gartenarbeit wird toleriert. 
Bemerkung: Seit 5 Jahren nehme ich Vitamin D (2000i.E /Tag) 
Sobald es (Coronamäßig) im nächstes Jahr möglich sein sollte, plane ich in jedem Falle eine kleine HBO- Auffrischung. 
Unbedingt  erwähnenswert ist, das der Urologe mit dem derzeitigen Ausgang  (komplette OP, Bestahlung á 70 Gy, 3 Jahren Bicalutamid) sehr zufrieden  ist. 
(Derzeit halbjährige Kontrolle).
Mit freundlichen Gruß 
Uli

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Uli,

leider lassen sich einige der von Dir eingestellten Links nicht öffnen. Dennoch konnte man sich einen Überblick verschaffen, besonders was die HBO-Behandlung anbetrifft.

Ich hatte ja auch, allerdings nur wenig, mit Proktitis zu tun. Und hatte auch deswegen keine Bauchschmerzen. 

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Dein Eintrag unter www.myprostate.eu läuft nicht unter Uli49D. Ich habe gesucht, weil es noch zwei Ullis oder ähnlich gibt.

Nun also als Traveller: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=786&page=repor




> Sobald es (Coronamäßig) im nächstes Jahr möglich sein sollte, plane ich in jedem Falle eine kleine HBO- Auffrischung.


Ich freue mich für Dich, dass Dir diese Behandlung schon bislang geholfen hat und wünsche Dir für die nächste Untersuchung möglichst alle Werte im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo Harald 
auf diesem Weg vielen Dank für die freundlichen Grüße. 
Ja, "Traveller" stimmt. 
Wie schon erwähnt, hatte das Therapiekonzept in der genannten Form (und voll durchgezogen) erfreulicherweise gut angeschlagen. 
Wie gesagt: 3 Jahre Bicalutamid mit den genannten Nebenwirkungen. 
Derzeit hoffe ich sehr auf ein baldiges Ende des Lockdown, um wieder bald mit aktiven Sport im Verein weitermachen zu können. Vom Bauchgefühl gesehen, half und hilft Sport ungemein. Man kann sich zwar mit etwas Gymnastik als "Warmup" behelfen, ist aber nicht ausreichend.
Mit besten Grüßen zum Weihnachtsfest 
Ulli

----------


## Rennrad64

Ich bin erstaunt wegen der extremen Preisspanne für HBO-Sitzungen:

UK Düsseldorf derzeit 160 Euro
UK Halle derzeit 399 Euro

Habt ihr weitere Preise?

Ich hab zwar noch nicht die extremen Blutungen aus dem Enddarm, aber auch nach einem Jahr nach der Bestrahlung noch Blut im Ejakulat und ab und zu schmerzhaftes Wasserlassen.

Lohnt sich eine HBO auch bei relativ ‚schwachen‘ Symptomen?

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo
ja zu der Preisfrage kann ich echt nichts sagen. 
Das müsste wohl ein Gesundheitsökonom tun....
Es ist so, das die Kassen die Anwendung der HBO für Proktitis u.ä. nicht befürworten.
Damit  verbleiben überwiegend sonstige Druckkammeranwendungen, die für die  Rettungsdienste, Feuerwehr (Entgiftung), Tauchunfälle und ähnlichen  Dienste zwingend vorgehalten müssen.
Damit folgt der Preis einer HBO-  Sitzung vermutlich vorwiegend ökonomischen Parametern, die natürlich gern von  der Region abhängig sein können. 
Eine Kostenübernahme für einen Behandlungsversuch der Proktitis wurde in meinem Falle von der GKV überprüft und- abgelehnt.
Wie auch immer, bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden, die HBO Behandlung gemacht zu haben. 
Die erreichte Verbesserung ist auch derzeit verblieben. 
Dies nur als Ergänzung.
M.f.G. Uli

----------

